# BLASC uploaded meine Chars nicht mehr :(



## y3ll (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo! 

Trotz fehlerfreiem Upload werden meine Chars nicht mehr aktualisiert... habe auch schon neu installiert... nix passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? 



Yell



Meine Chars: 
Yell - Server: Arthas 
Kakyuu - Server: Arthas 
Belara - Server: Arthas


----------



## Zulaka (15. Januar 2006)

y3ll schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Trotz fehlerfreiem Upload werden meine Chars nicht mehr aktualisiert... habe auch schon neu installiert... nix passiert
> 
> ...




Meine Chars werden auch nicht mehr bei jedem Upload aktualisiert, das scheint nur noch sporadisch zu geschehen. Blasc sagt zwar dass alle Daten hochgeladen wurden, doch aktualisiert ist Tage später immer noch nichts.

Hmmmm...

Hoffentlich funktioniert es bald wieder, denn Blasc ist wirklich ein sehr nützliches Tool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Chars werden auch nicht mehr bei jedem Upload aktualisiert, das scheint nur noch sporadisch zu geschehen. Blasc sagt zwar dass alle Daten hochgeladen wurden, doch aktualisiert ist Tage später immer noch nichts.
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...



Moin,
das sollte natürlich nicht so sein! Wir werden der Sache nachgehen und den Fehler natürlich beheben!


----------



## Rookie (15. Januar 2006)

k nachdem ich seit 1er woche den bestienjägerhelm habe ist bei blasc immernoch der helm des banns vorhanden...
dachte der sammelt die daten aus dem pool a wenig schneller ^^


----------



## Braatak (16. Januar 2006)

Bei mir das ganz selbe Problem.
Bei mir ist seit dem 08.01. nicht mehr upgedatet worden o_O

was ist da los? An wen kann man sich wenden.

LG


----------



## Vanacor (16. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Jedoch habe ich gemerkt, dass der »manuelle Upload« funktioniert.

Wenn ihr also eure Chars aktuallisieren wollt, müsst ihr das nun wohl manuell machen..... zumindest, bis das Problem behoben wurde.

mfg
Vanacor


----------



## Shadowstrike (18. Januar 2006)

habe das gleiches problem. seit 25.12.2005 wird meine sig nicht mehr aktuallisiert. es wird pvp rang 1 angezeigt obwohl ich schon 3 hab, und mittlerweile bin ich schon in ner anderen gilde. btw ich hab schon alles versucht. manuelles updaten etc. sogar blasc neu installiert mit vorherigem deinstallieren demselbigen... und tut sich aber leider immer noch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 »hier« ist mein char


----------



## B3N (19. Januar 2006)

Shadowstrike schrieb:
			
		

> habe das gleiches problem. seit 25.12.2005 wird meine sig nicht mehr aktuallisiert. es wird pvp rang 1 angezeigt obwohl ich schon 3 hab, und mittlerweile bin ich schon in ner anderen gilde. btw ich hab schon alles versucht. manuelles updaten etc. sogar blasc neu installiert mit vorherigem deinstallieren demselbigen... und tut sich aber leider immer noch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannst du dich bitte mal mit deinem Char einloggen und WoW dann wieder beenden, postte dann hier als Anhang bitte deine BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Soreh (19. Januar 2006)

Nabend!

Also ich hab das selbe Problem, kann aber diese .lua Datei in dem Ordner net finden!
Hab eine in meinem Interface Ordner aber das wars dann auch!

THX


----------



## B3N (19. Januar 2006)

Soreh schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> 
> Also ich hab das selbe Problem, kann aber diese .lua Datei in dem Ordner net finden!
> Hab eine in meinem Interface Ordner aber das wars dann auch!
> ...




Schau mal bitte nach, ob BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist unter AddOns.


----------



## Braatak (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe das Blasc unter adoons aktiviert (auch wenn ich dann beim Erzkloppen immer errors bekomme) aber es wird nichts in den WTF/..../..../
reingeschrieben.

LG Braatak


----------



## B3N (19. Januar 2006)

Braatak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe das Blasc unter adoons aktiviert (auch wenn ich dann beim Erzkloppen immer errors bekomme) aber es wird nichts in den WTF/..../..../
> reingeschrieben.
> ...



Hast du die aktuelle Version vom Profiler? Wir haben den Bug eigentlich behoben mit der Fehlermeldung beim Erzkloppen. Such mal nach einer neuen BLASC Version. -> Rechte Maustaste auf das BLASC Icon unten in der Taskbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstrike (20. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du dich bitte mal mit deinem Char einloggen und WoW dann wieder beenden, postte dann hier als Anhang bitte deine BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\
> [post="107787"][/post]​




»bitteschön«


----------



## Beowolve (20. Januar 2006)

Nach dem letzten update gings bei mir auch ned, Grund dafür war dass "Veraltet Addons Laden" nicht angehackt war beim AddOn Screen.

Hatte da eigentlich nichts geändert, daher vermute ich dass bei einem der WoW updates was an den standardeinstellungen geändert wurde.

Das Problem könnte von Seiten BLASC natürlich komplette gefixed werden wenn die Version des addons angepaßt wird.

Also am besten mal checken ob das Addon überhaupt läuft, weil sonst werden natürlich keine Items exportiert.


----------



## Shadowstrike (21. Januar 2006)

Beowolve schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem letzten update gings bei mir auch ned, Grund dafür war dass "Veraltet Addons Laden" nicht angehackt war beim AddOn Screen.
> 
> Hatte da eigentlich nichts geändert, daher vermute ich dass bei einem der WoW updates was an den standardeinstellungen geändert wurde.
> 
> ...



unsinn! wie ich schon erwähnt hab, hab ich alles ausprobiert. meinst du wirklich ich hätte so eine kleinigkeit übersehen?oO es will bei mir einfach nicht mehr updaten auch wenn der vorgang läuft...


----------



## DaScAn (22. Januar 2006)

Also bei mir ist das auch so das er seit 1.9 Nichts mehr aktualisiert. Auch Manuell funktioniert Nichts.
Ich habe auch Unter AddOns den Profiler Aktiviert.

Ich denke es wird zeit für eine Komplette Generalüberholung....


----------



## Braatak (22. Januar 2006)

Also hier nochmal mein Problem:

Meine neuen Werte, Stats, Items, Rüssis etc werden nicht upgedatet auf der Seite.

Meine versuchten Problembehebungen:

Manueler upload der lua vom WTF ordner  --> geht nicht weil keine .lua drinnen
unter addons den profiler aktivieren  ---> ist aktiviert (nach patch wird von mir höchst persönlich IMMER überprüft ob alles aktiviert ist was ich haben will)

mit rechtsklick auf das blasc und Daten an den Heorld übertragen funzt auch nicht...

neueste version hab ich auch draf, jedenfalls findet er keine neuere 

kurz um   keine ahnung warum es nichtmehr funktioniert  0_o
bitte helft uns da weiter und gebt uns nichtnur sinnlose tipps die wir schon alle x mal versucht haben

LG Braatak  -----> last update of profile 08.01.06


----------



## Regnor (22. Januar 2006)

Hoi leute,

sowie ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe werde ich mich mit dem Problem beschäftigen und ich bin mir sicher das wir das lösen und in den Griff bekommen. Aber habt bitte etwas geduld mit uns, wir (die macher von BLASC) machen das nebenbei und müssen (leider Gottes) auch noch arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen. Bei mir ists momentan sehr stressig weil ich Beruflich auch gerade n größeres Softwarelaunch habe, also bitte etwas geduld. Wir haben euch nicht vergessen und versuchen alle Probleme zu lösen.

MfG Regnor


----------



## DaScAn (23. Januar 2006)

Wir verstehen es ja.
Also. Sobald ihr Fortschritte macht, bzw etwas wisst dann lasst es uns auch wissen.

Wäre nett^^

Danke


----------

